# Datsun Roadsters



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay, Teacherman, here's a pic, but not of mine. I realized that there were no such things as digital cameras when I had mine! Doh!  I'd have to do some serious digging through boxes and scan in some photos to post anything.

But this one is a spitting image of it, except for the wheels. Mine were stock.






IIRC, this was taken at the Shasta Run. Are you familiar with it? The Roadster mailing list? Is that still up and running?


I had dual Webers with the Solex cam. Overcarbureted, actually. I had 45DCOEs, should have had 40s, or perhaps even 38s. Bought the carbs, manifold, and cam cheap from a parts store that had special ordered it for a customer, but he stiffed them. I got it less than cost at the time. Had to order some 1600 linkage parts to get the Webers working properly with the Solex manifold, but it all worked out very nicely.

Wish I still had it!


----------



## parrisw (Jun 1, 2008)

Dam nice car. I love those. never owned one though.


----------



## teacherman (Jun 1, 2008)

Does Alston Engineering still make oversized radiators for these screamers?


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 1, 2008)

Those really nice cars for a girl to drive. Fast and fun.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 2, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Does Alston Engineering still make oversized radiators for these screamers?



Alston? You know about them? I've been trying to run them down for YEARS!

They used to publish a how to for drilling out the oil galleys to even up the oil delivery to the # 1 main bearing. I lost my copy somewhere along the way. Would love to have it again, along with a Roadster, of course! 

They had a turbo kit that made 365 horse for the 2 liter engine.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jun 2, 2008)

They were fun cars, but had a lot of overheating issues. Many owners carried a spare water pump and a head gasket with them.


----------



## 046 (Jun 2, 2008)

SPL 311 were 1600cc and fun cars... one came up on Craigslist out of Arkansas recently for $3500. SRL 311 were the 2,000 cc if I remember right. 

yep 2x 45 DCOE's would feed a lot more than 2,000 cc. 
in a past life... tuned a butt load of Weber carbs. custom jetted hundreds of down draft webers. with a few side drafts thrown in. 

240z ran really well on DCOE's...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 23, 2008)

Frank Boyer said:


> They were fun cars, but had a lot of overheating issues. Many owners carried a spare water pump and a head gasket with them.




Really? Never heard of a problem with that. Maybe the earlier ones?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 23, 2008)

046 said:


> SPL 311 were 1600cc and fun cars... one came up on Craigslist out of Arkansas recently for $3500. SRL 311 were the 2,000 cc if I remember right.
> 
> yep 2x 45 DCOE's would feed a lot more than 2,000 cc.
> in a past life... tuned a butt load of Weber carbs. custom jetted hundreds of down draft webers. with a few side drafts thrown in.
> ...




Yeah, but they still cornered like a snow plow! 

Had a high school shop teacher who raced one, semi-pro, I guess you'd call it. He griped about it constantly. Had a chance to drive one hard myself, and found he was right. Man do they plow!


----------



## yo2001 (Aug 23, 2008)

For those Datsun heads...

I just picked up a 260Z with 3 mikuni's, clifford Research header, L9 cam L28. LSD diff, koni's, Wilwood brakes etc. now it's getting down to the metal to get full TLC. They are fun little cars.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, make lots of go-fast!

Have fun with that! Post some pics!


----------



## glenn31792 (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice. My friend has a first year 240z. Fun car.


----------



## teacherman (Sep 4, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Alston? You know about them? I've been trying to run them down for YEARS!
> 
> They used to publish a how to for drilling out the oil galleys to even up the oil delivery to the # 1 main bearing. I lost my copy somewhere along the way. Would love to have it again, along with a Roadster, of course!
> 
> They had a turbo kit that made 365 horse for the 2 liter engine.



In 1977, I ran into a guy at a car wash who had one of these, and he actually raced his. He mailed me his only copy of Alston's flyer, and as an 18 y.o. dipwad I never mailed it back.  Ed Hood of Kansas, I'm sorry! Hope you were still able to find their address! 

I really liked my old red 2000. It ran all the water out of the radiator a week after I bought it, and I over heated it, and the compression in the middle cylinders went from 175 to 125. :bang: :bang: 

These cars also were known for cracking exhaust manifolds, and teh brass synchro rings in the tranny didnt seem to last too long. But boy they sounded good, and cornered great, and were a blast from zero to 100!
(not that I ever would exceed the speed limint....):monkey: 


046 said:


> SPL 311 were 1600cc and fun cars... one came up on Craigslist out of Arkansas recently for $3500. SRL 311 were the 2,000 cc if I remember right.
> 
> yep 2x 45 DCOE's would feed a lot more than 2,000 cc.
> in a past life... tuned a butt load of Weber carbs. custom jetted hundreds of down draft webers. with a few side drafts thrown in.
> ...



Yup, I rememeber the SRL 311 being the model # of mine.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweet Fairlady Z. My friend has a nice z car collection including a 300z with full Jim Wolf Tech everything about 600hp, and a 540hp 350Z. Fun stuff!


----------

